# CWM gone while installing TWRP from gooManager



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi fellow touchpaders,
I tried to install twrp through gooManager so that I would have both the option of Clockworkmod and twrp. SInce twrp is a better ui, I thought of using it instead of ClockworkMod.
So, I went to their site: http://teamw.in/project/twrp2/75
and followed the following:

Install the app and open it. Tap menu then hit Install OpenRecoveryScript. Tap Yes. Verify that the filename displays your device's code name and hit Yes. The file will download and your device will reboot and install the recovery automatically.

By doing so, it did not reboot but while I tried to reboot myself, I saw that the ClockWorkMod menu is gone from moboot and I have no recovery option left. The menu has 'Boot TWRP' but when selecting that, it says corrupt data and my TP hangs.

Please guide me in getting CWM back or get the TWRP.

Please help!!! Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

No reboot is required, perhaps there was something wrong with the download. Can you try the open recovery script again?

Failing that you'll have to restore cwm manually... let us know...

(Also twrp replaces cwm from moboot, its recommended not having two recoveries due to lack on space in the /boot partition where the images reside)

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi nuttaone..... Thanks..... at least I have you attending to my tension..... thanks a lottttt!!!
Should I retry the same step again from GooManager? Please note that I never had TWRP before. Is that an issue?

Also, if it fails again, how should I restore cwm manually??? Can you please explain me the detailed steps?

Thanks for understanding that I am a beginner and am really stressed with this. Please help


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

We'll cross that bridge if still an issue, would like to avoid where possible...

If you could.... Using a file manager ie ES File Explorer, could you goto the root of your TP and goto the boot folder and look for "uImage.TWRP", go to properties and calculate the checksum using md5, if you downloaded 2.3.3.0 should be "6635b90f2a1a55ddcb770e4c56a3c72" - if yours is different the download is clearly corrupt and running the open script should resolve....


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

Can I find this using my current version of cyanogenmod? I have connected the TP to my computer with USB but I do not see any boot folder in the root of my TP.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

ok... Go to the play store and download ES File Explorer (free)

Once launched, go to settings (3 dots in combo bar) near the bottom "enable root", accept superuser.

Go back to folders, automatically dumps you at /sdcard - click on the address bar and select "/" - your now at root... look for the boot folder...


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey nuttaone... disregard my earlier post pls. I could find the boot folder and could see the details of uImage.TWRP. Here are the properties:
Name: uImage.TWRP
Path: /boot
Size: 5.08 MB
Permissions: -r-
Modified: Dec 30,2012 15:36
MD5: a65d916dec25e68d3d4d4ff8b66c9114

Please advise what next?


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Hmm that permission doesn't look right, the size is also smaller than mine...

Can you go to /sdcard/goomanager and tell me the version of twrp goo manager downloaded...

"openrecovery-twrp-x.x.x-tenderloin.img"


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

along with nightly updates and gapps, I see a file called openrecovery-twrp-2.3.3.0-tenderloin.img
Its size is 5.27M
says Dec 30, 2012 15:36 -rw


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

interesting... Can you compare the checksum with mine noted above....

It looks though the twrp image may have become corrupted when copying over to the boot partition...

EDIT: ok my checksum above is slightly wrong, missing 1 digit. - 66355b90f2a1a55ddcb770e4c56a3c72


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

So, what do you suggest next? Should I go to GooManager and try to do that step again of 'Install OpenRecoveryScript?'


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Indeed, please retry... and let me know...

Again if this doesn't work, we manually copy over, rename and set permissions etc....


----------



## Tybaltus PRIME (Jun 7, 2012)

avisekhg said:


> So, what do you suggest next? Should I go to GooManager and try to do that step again of 'Install OpenRecoveryScript?'


Just reading along..but yes..or first download was clearly bad... Try again using goo manager like last time..after it installs it does NOT auto reboot.. But u should at that time reboot recovery using goo manager app and see what that gets u... Maybe even recheck md5sum before you do

Outtie 5 thousie ..nutta u got this lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Tybaltus and nuttaone for taking this up.... really appreciate it.
I am downloathis for the third time now and the MD5 value remains the same. I even did a Reboot Recovery from gooManager and it took me to the moboot menu. I selected 'boot TWRP' and here is what it shows:

[in blue color]
Selected: 'boot TWRP'

Loading '/boot/uImage.TWRP'... OK
Checking uImage... Invalid Size

[in Red color]
BOOT FAILED!

Press SELECT to continue

Do you guys think the gooManager is bad?


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Can you get me the checksum for /sdcard/goomanager/ "openrecovery-twrp-2.3.3.0-tenderloin.img"


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

The checksum (MD5) of openrecovery-twrp-2.3.3.0-tenderloin.img is
66355b90f2a1a55ddcb770e4c56a3c72


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

ok.. the download is good.... there some problem in goomanagers script when copying to /boot partition...

This is what were gonna do....
(you might need to download Root Browser Lite (free) from the play store, some file manager apps have problems writing to the /boot partition)

Go to /boot and delete "uImage.TWRP"

Copy /sdcard/goomanager/openrecovery-twrp-2.3.3.0-tenderloin.img to /boot

Rename "openrecovery-twrp-2.3.3.0-tenderloin.img" to "uImage.TWRP" (uimage.twrp)

Recheck checksum

Set Permissions to uImage.TWRP
rw-r--r-- (0644)
User/Owner: tick | tick | blank
Group: tick | blank | blank
Other: tick | blank | blank


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi nuttaone,
I followed till recheck checksum.
The checksum in its properties is a65d916dec25e68d3d4d4ff8b66c9114

Should I go ahead and set the permissions?


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

identifying that it is the same checksum as I told you earlier (ending with 9114), I deleted the uImage.TWRP and running the steps again.
Right now, it is copying from the sdcard/goomanager folder to the /boot folder. But, it is taking some time (already 2 mins).

Is it not copying? Although, when I installed the Root Browser Lite app, it asked me that should it download some other stuff, and I said no..... is that a problem?
It is still copying.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

No, there's no point... the checksum has changed meaning the file is corrupted... Possible reasons is your /boot partition could be full...

I suggest for now seeing if you can restore CWM, failing this you may have to perform an ACMEUninstaller....

Download the original CWM
http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/recovery/update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip

Extract the uImage.ClockworkMod to your /sdcard (note checksum)
Delete the uImage.TWRP from /boot
Copy uImage.ClockworkMod to /boot (check checksum)

If checksum matches set permissions as above and reboot and check recovery is working.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

avisekhg said:


> identifying that it is the same checksum as I told you earlier (ending with 9114), I deleted the uImage.TWRP and running the steps again.
> Right now, it is copying from the sdcard/goomanager folder to the /boot folder. But, it is taking some time (already 2 mins).
> 
> Is it not copying? Although, when I installed the Root Browser Lite app, it asked me that should it download some other stuff, and I said no..... is that a problem?
> It is still copying.


That's fine i've always select "no".

It should take seconds to be honest that's slightly concerning....


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

I copied the same but it shows 0.00B and at the down it shows Operation Failed


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

What same problem with the CWM download? I'm a little confused?

Did you accept Root Browser as superuser?


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

I tried to reboot and it showed 'boot ClockworkMod' in the moboot screen, while selecting that it again said 'Boot Failed'. I could not find 'Boot TWRP'


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

yes, it says Root Browser has been granted Superuser permission when I open Root Browser Lite.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

There's a problem copying files to /boot partition.

Do you have a recent nandroid backup?
I suggest you run the ACMEuninstaller and re-run ACMEinstaller3 and restore nandroid.


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

I was reading through other blogs, in one place it says to uninstall goomanager and install it back again!!! I think it is downloading the correct version of TWRP, so why would it require to uninstall goomanager? What do you think?


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

yes, I have taken a backup last week.... can you please tell me where might the backup reside for me to check if it exists?
Sorry, but I would need your super help here..... are you available for some time now so that I do the uninstall stuff? How do I start? never done it before.


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't think that's necessary because the download is good and you attempted to copy manually without success eliminating goomanager being the cause...

You could double check the partition size isn't full by downloading Partition Table (free) from play store it should be approx 30mb in size...

When you download Partition Table you'll need to go to settings > partition names and add /boot to the end of the string....


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

avisekhg said:


> yes, I have taken a backup last week.... can you please tell me where might the backup reside for me to check if it exists?
> Sorry, but I would need your super help here..... are you available for some time now so that I do the uninstall stuff? How do I start? never done it before.


Your backup should be stored in /sdcard/clockworkmod/backups/xxxxxxxx

i'll try my best, i'm in the UK and its currently 3.10am lol


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

You can download the ACMEUninstaller here
http://goo.im/devs/j...ACMEUninstaller

Its works exactly the same way you installed CM to your TP using ACMEinstaller3 but reverses the mods it made, almost back to stock...

/sdcard/ is unaffected....


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

Really sorry I am keeping you awake........








yes, I can see a backup folder 2012-12-26.03.19.50 and inside it there are 6 files - 5 tar files and 1 md5 file.....
how do I uninstall now?


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

avisekhg said:


> Really sorry I am keeping you awake........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to connect your TP to your PC and boot into recovery mode (big usb symbol) - shut down then power + vol up

Copy the ACMEuninstaller to the same location as your novacom file

Open command prompt and run:
(may need to enter " cd C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc ")
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller

Sound familiar when originally installing??

This link will help reinstalling....
http://wiki.cyanogen...ll_Update_Guide


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

if I remember correctly, the ACMEininstaller and the ACMEinstaller it should be in C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc folder, correct?
The update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip and moboot_0.3.5.zip are still in the cminstall folder.

I am getting the BIG USB mode when I am booting to 'boot webOS recovery', is that ok?
What next?


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

avisekhg said:


> if I remember correctly, the ACMEininstaller and the ACMEinstaller it should be in C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc folder, correct?
> The update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip and moboot_0.3.5.zip are still in the cminstall folder.
> 
> I am getting the BIG USB mode when I am booting to 'boot webOS recovery', is that ok?
> What next?


Open command prompt and enter the two lines.... (1 at a time)
cd C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc
novacom boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

its running right now...... double penguin mode...... what next?


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

done.... its back to web OS now.... what should I do next?


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

This could take some time... 10/15 minutes...

Once complete your TP will return to stock and boot in WebOS, you'll need to then need to copy over all the required files into the cminstall folder on the TP.

And then boot back into recovery again (Power + Vol Up) and then run ACMEInstaller....
After another 10/15minutes you should have moboot with CM/CWM available...

Boot straight into CWM and select restore and select the latest date available....


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

Running the steps now, please bear with me!


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

done.... its back to the old android now..... should I restore to the backup that I have taken now?


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes... go to CWM > backup and restore > restore date...


----------



## avisekhg (Dec 25, 2012)

finally, I am back to square one..... thanks for all your help nuttaone...... God bless you!
do you now really think that I should install TWRP or can I update the nightly builds through clockworkmod only?
If so, how do I do it?
I wont waste much of your time, you can doze off to sleep 
Pls reply me whenever you get a chance..... thanks again!


----------



## nuttaone (Jun 16, 2012)

ha! its up to you.... you'll need to get off that version of CWM at some point because it causes file corruption for CM10 but that's for another day...

I think installing TWRP should work this time, failing that if it dont you now know what to do









goodnight


----------

